# Samick Progress II



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

peran119 said:


> Does anyone know when this bow was made?


In the mid eighties.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My very fisrt bow was a Samick SMT9 recurve which I believe was the previous model to the Progress.

My Samick was purchased new in October 1991 so I would guess the Progress cam out a year or two later.


----------

